# My daughter and Snow White



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sure anyone who has seen pics that I post have seen some of my daughter and Snow White together. They are best buddies  
Yesterday we were out visiting with the new doelings, and I went behind the barn to find my daughter with Snow White. Of course once my daughter knew the camera was on her, she wanted to watch it LOL But this is how they spend their time together 


__
https://flic.kr/p/6914023047

I wish I could sneak up on them, because when she isn't aware of the camera it's sooo adorable, they give hugs and kisses


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So precious! what a loving relationship! Snow white seems to really adore her, and vice versa!!
I love following your little herd lol   
As always, thanks so much for sharing!! :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

SO SWEET!!!!  Love the shot you ended it on!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  These two are such a joy to watch, you can just see how much they love each other. Snow White loves when my daughter is out with her, and she won't let the other goats come around my daughter LOL 

That last shot makes me laugh, it's as if Snow White knows I was taking video and she had to 'pose' hehe


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cute human kid. Classy goat.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is so sweet :greengrin:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They are so cute together!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWW!  I love your daughter's giggle!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I like how she is playing "nice" with her. She is being very gentle in getting her attention.
I have a few does that are extra careful and gentle around a toddler or even a 7 yr old...but when it comes to me they can be very pushy (they know I am a bigish guy who can handle it I guess). 

Very cute. I like how she realizes that the camera is for her and poses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute indeed...    :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! So adorable


----------

